# I need a title.



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm thinkin' knothead is good. I'll go with what ever gets the most votes.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Feb 7, 2011)

im thinking knothead


----------



## paccity (Feb 7, 2011)

ha!


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 7, 2011)

How bout "Mr. Knothead".


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, any time someone calls me Mr. or sir, I look around for my Grandfather.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 7, 2011)

U know, here in Ky, u can take a busted up old clunker with no title, and fix her up and get a "Rebuilt Title".....LOL


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

I need a rebuild, not at the salvage point, yet.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm knot voting. :msp_mad:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok Art!

Got any suggestions then?


----------



## jrr344 (Feb 7, 2011)

I want more choices.


----------



## belgian (Feb 7, 2011)

How about "fastp"...or was that many decades ago....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 7, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Ok Art!
> 
> Got any suggestions then?


 
Okay, you convinced me, Knothead it is. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

belgian said:


> How about "fastp"...or was that many decades ago....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Roland
Don't make me whip out the German translations on yer butt.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> Hormonal knothead.


 

too many notes

as for you, address me as, Mr. Knothead.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 7, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> too many notes
> 
> as for you, address me as, Mr. Knothead.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 7, 2011)

How about Cuchurmudgeon?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

madhatte said:


> How about Cuchurmudgeon?


 
too many notes

and I'm not an AARP member.


----------



## slowp (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been watching a snooty English Soap opera. 

You could be the Dowager Knothead.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 7, 2011)

While I can look smashing in red hats, I'm no dowager, not old enough, lack the proper equipment.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry Randy, my grandson has the knothead title sewn up.
Fart blossom is open though. 

Andy


----------



## belgian (Feb 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Roland
> Don't make me whip out the German translations on yer butt.:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, if you had some scottisch roots, we could call you Mac Knothead...


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

belgian said:


> LOL, if you had some *Scottish* roots, we could call you Mac Knothead...


 
there is already a MacKnothead, my Cuz Kev.

You lookin' for trouble young man?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey TC!!

I am universally loved.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 8, 2011)

Think "Mr.Tire Iron" would fit better


----------



## Brian13 (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess I voted with the majority with knothead. Although I think "spreader of yellow fever" might be more appropriate


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like there's a three-way tie between Knothead, Knothead and Knothead. This could get ugly.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> While I can look smashing in red hats, I'm no dowager, not old enough, lack the proper equipment.


 
Hmmmm smashing :dunno: astonishing yup

View attachment 171585


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 8, 2011)

Resident Evil... 

nice ring to it... plus you gots it elsewhere. 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Resident Evil...
> 
> nice ring to it... plus you gots it elsewhere.
> 
> Gary


 
That does have a familiar ring to it.

Going to need another poll.


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 8, 2011)

I can change it whenever you're ready... 

Gary


----------



## Brian13 (Feb 8, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Resident Evil...
> 
> nice ring to it... plus you gots it elsewhere.
> 
> Gary


 
Id would vote for that, even though you dont seem that evil Randy.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

Need a couple more good monikers.

Not evil often, had my moments though.


----------



## Brian13 (Feb 8, 2011)

How about, Keeper of the spiders?


----------



## bitzer (Feb 8, 2011)

Brown Recluse? Hangs out in the wood pile until he strikes!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

aackkk!!! a booger spider. Crush 'em with a boot!

My spiders have personalities, thoughtful beings, but prone to excess.

This is the one I captured in prose.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2011)

*Hey Gary...*

I tried to vote in RandyMacs poll but I couldn't make up my mind about all the different choices.

Tell'ya what...I'll ask around the Mattole Valley, Carlotta, Yager Creek, the Vista DelMar in Eureka, not to mention Bassett's, Sattley, Sierraville, and Loyalton...I'll bet I can find some people who remember him and can come up with better "titles" than the ones listed.

Stand by.


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 9, 2011)

We could hit him with "The OG Spider".

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 9, 2011)

Now we are talkin'. Give it another day, put up another poll, go from there.

Hmmmm... Spyder Bytes


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 9, 2011)

After much thought (and coffee)..........I voted for "Knothead". Providence guided my hand and I voted for the *Red* one...


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, why be nambie-pambie ? use the one that gets the girls' panties in a wad:

GOL:hmm3grin2orange: or maybe :

BORING:hmm3grin2oranger, you could try:

LEFT COASTIE:hmm3grin2orange:.

Damn, can't believe how original I can be.:alien2:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> Hey, why be nambie-pambie ? use the one that gets the girls' panties in a wad:
> 
> GOL:hmm3grin2orange: or maybe :
> 
> ...


 
You are too funny for words, back on ignore for you.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 13, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> You are too funny for words, back on ignore for you.


 
Now Randy, lighten up on the guy....the poor little fella just had a hip replacement done and I think we're all 'sposed to be feeling sorry for him.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=164484

The way he goes on about it you'd think that he'd had a heart replacement...and had to do it himself. Poor baby. I'm sure we'll all give him the sympathy and best wishes that he's earned here.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2011)

His mouth is bad enough, but there is a smell of rotten feet.

We went up the Grants Pass yesterday, took Annie to lunch. It was nice to get out of town for the day.

Looks like knothead is still in the lead.


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 13, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Now Randy, lighten up on the guy....the poor little fella just had a hip replacement done and I think we're all 'sposed to be feeling sorry for him.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=164484
> 
> The way he goes on about it you'd think that he'd had a heart replacement...and had to do it himself. Poor baby. I'm sure we'll all give him the sympathy and best wishes that he's earned here.


 


RandyMac said:


> His mouth is bad enough, but there is a smell of rotten feet.



There go the wads again............Poor babies can't help themselves. Guess it depends on depends Bobbie.opcorn:
Glad one of you at least gets up from your a$$ and goes out somewhere away from your beloved PCs even if it is in the big car. Good going boy.
P.S. No hip yet. Coming soon. Be prepared.


----------



## slowp (Feb 13, 2011)

You drew me in with the pastels. I voted for the brighter of the pinks. Good job!

Pink Knothead. Ooops, I mean Salmon.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2011)

What ever color you want sweetp.

Things seem to be trending toward "knothead" I do think something like
Mr. Knothead is good.
Out enjoying the last day of summer, planted bulbs.


----------



## slowp (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes. I gave the hot tub a good cleaning. It was in the 50s here today. Warm enough to read a book outdoors in the bright sunshine. Which, now goes above the big cedar so it lasts longer. 

How about Monsiur Knothead, or Herr Knothead, or Sensei Knothead, something mysterious and foreign?


----------



## Samlock (Feb 14, 2011)

As I was child, our neighbor was a retired sailor. He had all the knots of the world in his head. And sometimes it appeared he had at least half of the world's vodka in his head too. Yet he was able to materialize the knots from his head to a piece of rope. He let me pick up his empty bottles and carry them to the shop. To help me out, he taught me a special knot, which was used to tie six bottles in one rope. That was long time before we had heard of the concept "sixpack" in Europe. I do not know, which came first, knot or pack. "Knothead" brings me back the memory of the Ancient Mariner.

My vote goes for... knothead.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 14, 2011)

How bout Bush Barbarian? Lol
John


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 14, 2011)

I like Old timer.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 14, 2011)

Samlock said:


> As I was child, our neighbor was a retired sailor. He had all the knots of the world in his head. And sometimes it appeared he had at least half of the world's vodka in his head too. Yet he was able to materialize the knots from his head to a piece of rope. He let me pick up his empty bottles and carry them to the shop. To help me out, he taught me a special knot, which was used to tie six bottles in one rope. That was long time before we had heard of the concept "sixpack" in Europe. I do not know, which came first, knot or pack. "Knothead" brings me back the memory of the Ancient Mariner.
> 
> My vote goes for... knothead.



Now that's a guy I would've loved to share a drink with!


----------



## bitzer (Feb 14, 2011)

General Knothead?

Where's your tire iron anyway Randy? I'll grab my short bat especially designed for givin carp a rap on the head when I bring em in from the stinky river. Seems something blew back into town that needs some runnin out.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven;t seen no lumberjacks here, not a one. They may as well be bull####'n transvestitets. I 've cut more timber wrong,than those those limp wristed west coasters have done right, Hahaha, Lol
John


----------



## raycarr (Feb 16, 2011)

Old Growth killer


----------



## madhatte (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been considering this conundrum with great seriousness for some time now, and I'm starting to think that something akin to "Knothead" might be appropriate.


----------

